# JAVA SDK unter Linux Konfigurieren



## Guest (15. Nov 2003)

Hallo,

da ich an meiner FH mit Java unter Linux programmiere, wollte ich auch zu Hause unter Linux programmieren.

Ich habe SUSE Linux 8.2 installiert. Anschließend mir das SDK 1.4.2_02 von der sun seite runtergeladen und installiert. 

Jetzt habe ich zwei Probleme, javac kann nicht ausgeführt werden und ich weiss nicht wo ich den CLASSPATH für das System einmal setzen kann, so wie das unter Windows als Systemvariabel möglich ist.


Kann mit da jemand helfen.


Danke & Gruß

Benjamin


----------



## mariopetr (15. Nov 2003)

den javac solltest du in $PATH ($JAVA/bin) aufnehmen. den CLASSPATH kannst du (wie $PATH auch) in ~/.profile setzen.


----------



## gustav (17. Nov 2003)

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das folgende Einstellungen (ebenfalls .profile) nützlich sein können. Obwohl nicht alle (gleichzeitig ?) benutzt werden

```
#Java Home Verzeichnisse
JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/java
JAVA_BINDIR=$JAVA_HOME/bin
JAVA_ROOT=$JAVA_HOME
JDK_HOME=$JAVA_HOME

JRE_HOME=$JAVA_HOME/jre

export JAVA_ROOT JAVA_BINDIR JAVA_HOME JDK_HOME JRE_HOME


#Pfad fuer native Bibs in Java 
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$HOME

export LD_LIBRARY_PATH
```

Der LD_LIBRARY_PATH wird von Java zum finden von Plattformabhängigen und Benutzerspezifischen Bibliotheken benutzt.

Unter Suse gibt es die Möglichkeit mehrere Java Versionen parallel nebeneinander zu betreiben. Dazu benutzt man das Script /usr/bin/setJava. Welches wiederum das Wissen über die verschiedenen Java Versionen aus /etc/java/*.conf Dateien nimmt. Wenn Du also in dem Verzeichnis eine neue conf Datei anlegts (Bsp gibts dort), dann kannst Du bequem zwischen unterschiedlichen Versionen umschalten (Versionsnummer, Hersteller usw.)


----------



## Guest (9. Mai 2004)

Wie kann ich denn den $PATH ändern?

Versuche SDK unter Suse 9.0 zum laufen zu bringen, die JRE läuft auch schon, aber javac ist meiner Shell unbekannt, habe aber unter /etc/java die Dateien ordnungsgemäss angepasst!

Vielen Dank!!


----------

